# List: Stock parts (any Make) that are a cheap upgrade for VWs.



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

Like many on here, I love my VW(s). But, like many I am *not* flush with $$$. In my short time here, I have learned a lot and I particularly like QUALITY upgrades that are cheap and/or readily available (i.e., Advance Autoparts open 24hrs/day







). If this is posted elsewhere let me know. 
_Post up some great STOCK upgrades (MINIMAL fabrication/custom work and good $$$), source, and cost. (Esp. Fuel Injectors, Throttle Bodies, Manifolds







) _
I'll start:
*1) Connecting Rod Bolts:*
Use Ford 302/289 (non-Boss, non-Waveloc)
Part #: ARP Part # 154-6002
Where: $57.95 FOR 8 cylinders!!, Summit Racing (enough to do 2 4cyl motors ... about 1/4 the cost of VW ARP)
Comment: Requires some mods (see: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2137395, http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2859336 )
*2) Gearbox Oil:*
GM Syncromesh Gear Oil (with or without Friction Modifiers) -- 2nd Gear grind disappears in an 020!
Part #: With FM 12377916, Without FM 12345349
Where: $11.49/Qt, available at ANY GM Dealer (i.e., GM, Cadillac, Hummer, etc)
Comments: Used w/FM myself in A2 and A3 -- PERFECT! (see: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1333175 )
*3) Distributor that allows an ABA to work with Digi1:*
Audi 3A Distributor (Audi 80 from 1988-1990, Audi 90 in 1988, non-quattro 4cyl)
Part #: MAY be Part # 053 905 205A (I am NOT 100% sure)
Where: eBay or Junkyard
Comments: See: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3095257
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3107850, http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3088835, 
*4) A3/MK3 weighted shifter rod into a A2/MK2*
Couple that w/ new bushings and shifting is buttery smooth
Part #: Says GMW 1H0711183 on it
Where: $FREE!, "Pull it yourself" type junkyards often don't charge or charge < $5
Comments: Use it, love it!
*5) Cheap Catch Can*
See: http://benelliwang.badassride.....html
Where: < $30, eBay or Hardware store
*6) Cheap VR6 Spark Plug Puller*
See: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1287280
Where: < $10, Home Depot, Lowes
Comment: OK, so it is not "stock", but it is still very Cheap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
*7) From G60orbust:* for the mkI kids...
*a late fox intake manifold is a PERFECT swap for the A1 manifold*
and it's A2 so it will hold the bigger TB
I don't know why but everyone seems to forget that they exist 
*8) From Jettaboy1884: *
*A (newer) Ford Mustang GT throttle body is almost exactly the same size and bolt pattern as a VR6 throttle body.* It has the advantage of not having the "ramps" on the inside. By drilling out one of the bolt holes, it can be made the same bolt pattern...
*9) EXCELLENT LIST submitted here by Jettaboy1884:* http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3122371
*10) From all-starr-me: *
I've got a few, *Saabs have a factory catchcan you can get new for about $25*, I will search for the part number.
*Volvo 240's and other older turbo models have an oil cooler setup* that will work if you remove your factory oil cooler and shorten your filter nipple a bit. you can get the thermostatic plate, hardlines, flexlines, the cooler and even a duct if its not rusted off. you can rebend the hardlines to work or have new lines made. then get the coolant lines off a CIS mk2 to delete the factory oil cooler.
*volvos and saabs have Bosch diverter valves*, make sure the diaphram that opens them isn't ripped inside. suck on the line on the small nipple and it should open under vacuum.
*some volvos and saabs have T3 turbo's* most are to small for much use but if you need a spare turbine housing or want to try some different A/R's its a good source. *nissan 300zx's as well as merkur xr4t's and mustang 2.3's have T3 sixty trim turbo's which are nice for 8v's*. for the nissan one you will need a ford turbine style housing previously mentioned off a saab or volvo.
*audi 5000T's have many fun parts that can be used, the turbo, a K26 is slightly larger than a T3 60 trim. the exhaust manifold can be cut down one runner to fit on an 8V. Its got a decent k1 wastegate, a fairly good size intercooler core, girling 60 brakes which are dual piston and fit on 11" rotors.*
*there are lots of stuff off newer VW's that will fit on and upgrade your old one*. mk4's rear calipers with b5 passat brake lines. 96+ cars have newer ABS setups that have a 23.8mm master with 4 line control and intergrated brains so no separate harness and ECU box. 22mm master cylinders for non abs brake off any mk3. mk3/passat knuckles fit any non GLI mk2 for 10.1 or bigger brakes.
*11) DIY Cassette Tape Shifter Alignment*
See: http://www.strictlyea.com/features/diyshifter.html
Cost: Free
*12) Oven Cleaner to clean the engine comparment*
See: step by step 16v 2.0L converstion and tranny replacement for you.
Any others??


_Modified by papichulo7 at 7:12 AM 5-12-2007_


----------



## G60orbust (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: List: Stock parts (any Make) that are a cheap upgrade for VWs. (papichulo7)*

for the mkI kids...
a late fox intake manifold is a PERFECT swap for the A1 manifold
and it's A2 so it will hold the bigger TB









I don't know why but everyone seems to forget that they exist


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: List: Stock parts (any Make) that are a cheap upgrade for VWs. (papichulo7)*

@G60orbust: Thanks! Appreciate the input.
I also added Cheap Catchcan to list above ^^^


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: List: Stock parts (any Make) that are a cheap upgrade for VWs. (papichulo7)*

Added cheap VR6 Spark Plug Puller (from link on Vortex)


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

This is a great thread, and I can't wait to see what others have to contribute! I am glad to see that you are looking outside of VAG for parts... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
On a side note: A (newer) Ford Mustang GT throttle body is almost exactly the same size and bolt pattern as a VR6 throttle body. It has the advantage of not having the "ramps" on the inside. By drilling out one of the bolt holes, it can be made the same bolt pattern...
Edit: I just found this thread, which definitely has some good information in it:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3122371


_Modified by Jettaboy1884 at 9:45 PM 3-23-2007_


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Jettaboy1884)*

@Jettaboy1884: Thanks! I have added your contri and G60orbust to my original list. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
EDIT: I just checked the Thread Link you provided to "Junkyard Tuning" -- EXCELLENT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















_Quote, originally posted by *Jettaboy1884* »_This is a great thread, and I can't wait to see what others have to contribute! I am glad to see that you are looking outside of VAG for parts... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
On a side note: A (newer) Ford Mustang GT throttle body is almost exactly the same size and bolt pattern as a VR6 throttle body. It has the advantage of not having the "ramps" on the inside. By drilling out one of the bolt holes, it can be made the same bolt pattern...
Edit: I just found this thread, which definitely has some good information in it:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3122371

_Modified by Jettaboy1884 at 9:45 PM 3-23-2007_



_Modified by papichulo7 at 9:29 PM 3-23-2007_


----------



## slimvdub (Apr 8, 2004)

You can use a lug bolt for the filler and drain plug on 020 and 02a transmissions. Just get to nuts to fit on the end of the bolt and lock them and use the 17mm bolt end for the plugs. It fits just right.


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (slimvdub)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *slimvdub* »_You can use a lug bolt for the filler and drain plug on 020 and 02a transmissions. Just get to nuts to fit on the end of the bolt and lock them and use the 17mm bolt end for the plugs. It fits just right.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (papichulo7)*

I've got a few, Saabs have a factory catchcan you can get new for about $25, I will search for the part number.
Volvo 240's and other older turbo models have an oil cooler setup that will work if you remove your factory oil cooler and shorten your filter nipple a bit. you can get the thermostatic plate, hardlines, flexlines, the cooler and even a duct if its not rusted off. you can rebend the hardlines to work or have new lines made. then get the coolant lines off a CIS mk2 to delete the factory oil cooler.
volvos and saabs have Bosch diverter valves, make sure the diaphram that opens them isn't ripped inside. suck on the line on the small nipple and it should open under vacuum. 
some volvos and saabs have T3 turbo's most are to small for much use but if you need a spare turbine housing or want to try some different A/R's its a good source. nissan 300zx's as well as merkur xr4t's and mustang 2.3's have T3 sixty trim turbo's which are nice for 8v's. for the nissan one you will need a ford turbine style housing previously mentioned off a saab or volvo. 
audi 5000T's have many fun parts that can be used, the turbo, a K26 is slightly larger than a T3 60 trim. the exhaust manifold can be cut down one runner to fit on an 8V. Its got a decent k1 wastegate, a fairly good size intercooler core, girling 60 brakes which are dual piston and fit on 11" rotors.
there are lots of stuff off newer VW's that will fit on and upgrade your old one. mk4's rear calipers with b5 passat brake lines. 96+ cars have newer ABS setups that have a 23.8mm master with 4 line control and intergrated brains so no separate harness and ECU box. 22mm master cylinders for non abs brake off any mk3. mk3/passat knuckles fit any non GLI mk2 for 10.1 or bigger brakes. 


_Modified by all-starr-me at 2:29 AM 4-12-2007_


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Very Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif



_Modified by Jettaboy1884 at 12:01 PM 4-11-2007_


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Jettaboy1884)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettaboy1884* »_Very Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
On a side note: I am creating a master list to use for the next time I go to a junkyard. I want to set it up so that as soon as I walk up to a car, I look it up on the list to see what parts I should grab...

EXACTLY -- I could have USED that this past weekend LOL ... I camped out @ JY 2 days straight by myself wrestling w/ a 2L 16v Tranny, Shift Box, Head, and Intermediate shaft LOL (never pulled *any* of that stuff before).
I was so tired, I couldn't remember the rest of what I needed for the ABA16vT that I am doing








I will keep updating my original post like a FAQ, but let me know if you put a "short" list together -- especially Turbos, Fuel Injectors, and Throttle Bodies (I know you already know about this Junkyard Turbo list).


_Modified by papichulo7 at 3:06 PM 4-13-2007_


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_I've got a few ...

Updated all-starr-me's suggestions up top^^^


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (papichulo7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *papichulo7* »_
I will keep updating my original post like a FAQ, but let me know if you put a "short" list together -- especially Turbos, Fuel Injectors, and Throttle Bodies (I know you already know about this Junkyard Turbo list).


Will-do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: List: Stock parts (any Make) that are a cheap upgrade for VWs. (papichulo7)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

I dont like telling people about my JY finds...
I told some guy about these prestine recaros...and he friggin bought them,.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*

I can completely sympathize with your experiance. But On the other hand, it is important to look at the Big Picture: If you don't buy a part, (cant afford it or whatever) and you *dont* tell anyone else about it; chances are that part will either sit there and waste away, or the whole car will be crushed and the part will go with it, in which case Nobody wins.
If you *do* tell someone about that part (of course You'd only do this if you can't have it yourself) then at least that is one more that is back on the streets. And on that note: there is a better chance that you can buy it in the future anyway...
So, with that in mind, I have put together a little list of desireable parts that have value to others. The list is mostly oriented for Mk1 and Mk2 VW's. Right now it's in Excel format, but I can type it up in Word so that it is a little easier to follow.
If anyone wants a copy, just PM me your email and what format you'd like it in.








Mike.


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Jettaboy1884)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettaboy1884* »_I can completely sympathize with your experiance. But On the other hand, it is important to look at the Big Picture: If you don't buy a part, (cant afford it or whatever) and you *dont* tell anyone else about it; chances are that part will either sit there and waste away, or the whole car will be crushed and the part will go with it, in which case Nobody wins.
If you *do* tell someone about that part (of course You'd only do this if you can't have it yourself) then at least that is one more that is back on the streets. And on that note: there is a better chance that you can buy it in the future anyway...
So, with that in mind, I have put together a little list of desireable parts that have value to others. The list is mostly oriented for Mk1 and Mk2 VW's. Right now it's in Excel format, but I can type it up in Word so that it is a little easier to follow.
If anyone wants a copy, just PM me your email and what format you'd like it in.








Mike.

@ PeruEuro: I tell them AFTER I know I don't need it.








@ Jettaboy1884: Mike, u da man ... PM'ing u right now.


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: List: Stock parts (any Make) that are a cheap upgrade for VWs. (papichulo7)*

Added "Cassette Tape Shifter Alignment" ^^^


----------

